# Your headshape is the real cause of baldness.



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.

Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.

Let me use these men as an example

Look at these bald men, look how oddly shaped their heads are and how some of them have lots of ridges and also very big galeas.





Look at this man....his face looks like a thumb



Now look at these non balding men






Now you may ask _"why don't women with poor facial structure bald then?". They have lower dht levels but some do go bald, a lot of them have very thin hair in the temples and they show an outline of a norwood pattern. Look at this woman and her very poorly shaped galea


Now look at this woman with a much smoother and a more even galea......her hair is equal density everywhere.



So many people on this site also seem to support this theory. @JamesHowlett for example. He is not losing his hair because of his wide compact face and his galea is not expanded like that of a balding man. And also @EasternRightWinger15 _

You may also say that hair is giving the impression of a good galea on the non balding men. Here are both balding and non balding men who have shaved their head down to the skin.

Look at this balding man's galea, Look how expanded it looks

look how expanded his galea is and notice his poor facial structure.

Here is a man with similar facial structure to the man above, but this man does not have an expanded galea and is not balding



Look at these men. they are receding, i predict their hairloss will go even further due to their poorly shaped galeas.





Now look at these non balding men



This man has a massive forehead but his galea is incredibly smooth



these men dont have the smoothest galeas but they have compact square faces. One of them looks expanded because of his extremely low hairline.





I also predict @Copemaxxing and @Mirin2234 cannot go bald. They are still young. But @Copemaxxing has a small compact face and a decent galea. @Mirin2234 after i saw his thread a couple of weeks ago, I saw that he had an incredibly smooth galea.

I have seen very rare cases where men with good headshapes go bald but interestingly they never lose their hair in a typical norwood pattern, they always thin out but their hairline stays intact because there is no extra pressure in the temples and tension in distributed equally across the scalp. You dont need a completely flat galea to keep your hair as long as it is not expanded.


*Please be respectful. If all you can do is insult me please dont say anything. I've presented this in a much more respectful and mature manner this time around.*


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 22, 2020)

High effort but low iq


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 22, 2020)

also is what your looking at just the hairline? Of course people with receding hairlines are going bald. Unless I misunderstood


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> High effort


thanks. I did put in much more effort compared to my last thread,


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> also is what your looking at just the hairline? Of course people with receding hairlines are going bald. Unless I misunderstood


no. the shape of their head. The galea is usually the most important thing. But facial structure also plays a part in my theory.


----------



## herring (Oct 22, 2020)

i guess it has st to do with blood circulation?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

hxrrington said:


> i guess it has st to do with blood circulation?


yep.


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> no. the shape of their head. The galea is usually the most important thing. But facial structure also plays a part in my theory.


Yeah but the examples you used mostly look like that because they have receding hairlines. If the examples of non balding men went bald their galeas' roundness would show


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Oct 22, 2020)

interesting read. But weird topic.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> Yeah but the examples you used mostly look like that because they have receding hairlines. If the examples of non balding men went bald their galeas' roundness would show


i used examples of both non balding men and balding men who shaved their heads. Their hairline is not visible in some of the pictures.

Look at ben foster. He has a very flat and smooth galea but he is losing hair for whatever reason. But he is losing his hair in a diffuse oattern only and his hairline is not receding because there is not extra tension in the temples.


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 22, 2020)

Good tread


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 22, 2020)

Good thread tbh thats why balding men in general ( there are some exceptions) are ugly due to weak headshapes. Thats why balding itself is unhealthy trait and therefore ugy


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 22, 2020)

Scalp tension is legit


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 22, 2020)

'Gravity theory' may explain male pattern baldness


The effects of gravity may explain the apparently paradoxical effects of testosterone in male pattern baldness, or androgenic alopecia, according to new research.



www.sciencedaily.com




.
" He believes that individual hair loss patterns are affected by differences in the shape of the head, reflecting variations in scalp pressure. The weight of the facial soft tissues adds to the pressure at the front of the scalp, contributing to hair loss there. In contrast, the ears help resist the effects of gravity on the scalp, lessening hair loss on the sides of the head. "
This could be legit tbh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Good thread tbh thats why balding men in general ( there are some exceptions) are ugly due to weak headshapes. Thats why balding itself is unhealthy trait and therefore ugy


Thurston and meeks on Suicide watch because of copemaxxing


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 22, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Thurston and meeks on Suicide watch because of copemaxxing


How is meeks balding he has nw 0 but shaves his head and I alreadx said there are exceptions


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 22, 2020)

good thread
wouldnt something like inversed scalp method help?
( basicslly having your head upside down to let blood flow in scalp )


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> good thread
> wouldnt something like inversed scalp method help?
> ( basicslly having your head upside down to let blood flow in scalp )


i dont think that is enough to stop scalp tension. I think stuff like that may help a lot in men who are thinning but have an intact hairline.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i dont think that is enough to stop scalp tension. I think stuff like that may help a lot in men who are thinning but have an intact hairline.


is there anything we can do?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> is there anything we can do?


Scalp massages and maybe finasteride. Scalp massages are not proven to work but i think they might work for some people.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.
> 
> Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.
> 
> ...


I’ve gone bald before and girls liked it believe it or not.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Also someone mentioned on my old thread that it is just a collection of bad genes. And basically better facial structure = better genes (aka no balding genes). I agree that if your are balding you are more likely to have other issues such as high blood pressure, etc. But I dont think there is a balding gene. It is not a collection of bad genes.

Look at this man who has terrible genetics. He has a compact wide face and a norwood 1. But he doesnt have great genes.








Ive notced people with down syndrome usually have receded hairlines or just bad hair. Even women. And also people with dwarfism usually inherit poorly shaped galeas and they are rarely ever norwood 1.
Look at this woman with down syndrome, i did not try hard to find her. She was one of the first results for "woman with down syndrome"




Look at these women with either diffused hair or a receded hairline






Look at all these balding men with down syndrome and look at their headshapes








Now look at this non balding man with down syndrome. Look at his headshape


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’ve gone bald before and girls liked it believe it or not.


You have a well shaped galea. I dont think you can lose hair.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

it's not about head shape dude, we know what's going on








More on Hair Loss: Part I


So far, two months and 6000 views. What can I say? Thank you! The article with greater interest has been the one on body posture (read it here), about the importance of body alignment and how crani…




tmdocclusion.com


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> You have a well shaped galea. I dont think you can lose hair.


Is that why my hair grows EXTREMELY fast ?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it's not about head shape dude, we know what's going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think its to do with the stuff in that blog. He breaks it down by saying "Oh this guy is balding because of his assymetrical teeth", "jason statham is balding because of the shape of his neck", etc.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

Im still confused on how u are able to tell what u have. Also wouldnt this mean that lowering hairline would make u bald at a rapid rate.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Also someone mentioned on my old thread that it is just a collection of bad genes. And basically better facial structure = better genes (aka no balding genes). I agree that if your are balding you are more likely to have other issues such as high blood pressure, etc. But I dont think there is a balding gene. It is not a collection of bad genes.
> 
> Look at this man who has terrible genetics. He has a compact wide face and a norwood 1. But he doesnt have great genes.
> View attachment 750582
> ...


Damn two stones one bird. Have down syndrome and Norwood reaper buttfuck you theory


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Is that why my hair grows EXTREMELY fast ?


maybe. It could be that you get a lot of blood flow and your hair grows quicker.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i dont think its to do with the stuff in that blog. He breaks it down by saying "Oh this guy is balding because of his assymetrical teeth", "jason statham is balding because of the shape of his neck", etc.


no that's not at all what he's saying, did you even read the article?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> no that's not at all what he's saying, did you even read the article?


ive read it many times, he did basically break some people down by saying "oh he has poor craniofacial development, dwayne johnson has a vertical face and shifted teeth and an assymetrical smile", he did not once mention that the top of dwayne johnson's head is shaped like a bicycle seat. Not everyone has absolutely perfect craniofacial devlopment. Most people have flaws, even the ones who dont go bald.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> ive read it many times, he did basically break some people down by saying "oh he has poor craniofacial development, dwayne johnson has a vertical face and shifted teeth and an assymetrical smile", he did not once mention that the top of dwayne johnson's head is shaped like a bicycle seat. Not everyone has absolutely perfect craniofacial devlopment. Most people have flaws.


how did you read the article many times and still don't know why he's mentioning craniofacial development so much?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> how did you read the article many times and still don't know why he's mentioning craniofacial development so much?


i read it like a month ago. I dont remember exactly what he said. But i dont remember him mentioning that the shape of the galea plays a part. All of the balding men he posted had expanded and poorly shaped galeas, and he mentioned assymetircal teeth or croooked nose rather than their galea. Galea is literally the area where your hair grows, i think it is much more important than nose, eyes, etc. If you read what i said, i said i think facial structure also plays a part, but i think the galea is the main thing.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i read it like a month ago. I dont remember exactly what he said. But i dont remember him mentioning that the shape of the galea plays a part. All of the balding men he posted had expanded and poorly shaped galeas, and he mentioned assymetircal teeth or croooked nose rather than their galea. Galea is literally the area where your hair grows, i think it is much more important than nose, eyes, etc. If you read what i said, i said i think facial structure also plays a part, but i think the galea is the main thing.







from the article

just admit it, you've never read the article


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> View attachment 750639
> 
> from the article
> 
> just admit it, you've never read the article


ask @Copemaxxing . last month i sent him this blog. I did read it but i forgot about it. I just read through it again and i see that he keeps mentioning neck muscles. Maybe posture can cause hairloss in some people. Maybe this is why men with a good headshape lose hair in a diffuse pattern without any recession, because of poor neck muscles or something and less blood flow. Dont be hostile man.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 22, 2020)

But the galea shape could be the consequence of balding, not the cause. How do you prove causality???


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> But the galea shape could be the consequence of balding, not the cause. How do you prove causality???


because men with good galeas can go bald too (although rare), but they lose it in a diffuse pattern with no recession. Their galeas still look smooth after they are bald.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> because men with good galeas can go bald too (although rare), but they lose it in a diffuse pattern with no recession. Their galeas still look smooth after they are bald.


Do you have any study avput that??? With p values and t-tests???


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 22, 2020)

if not its just speculation


----------



## betamanlet (Oct 22, 2020)

Conehead = baldhead


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> ask @Copemaxxing . last month i sent him this blog. I did read it but i forgot about it. I just read through it again and i see that he keeps mentioning neck muscles. Maybe posture can cause hairloss in some people. Maybe this is why men with a good headshape lose hair in a diffuse pattern without any recession, because of poor neck muscles or something and less blood flow. Dont be hostile man.


is that being hostile to you?



> Then another particular event happened. Neck muscles tensions kept increasing up to a point that they were so severe and unbearable that lying down on a bed was the only partial pain remedy. This is how I was forced to spend three months lying down on a bed, trying every possible remedy to relax the muscles. One of the most effective method was the transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation (usually referred as TENS). I used it applied to neck muscles and it did relax them, although its benefits were very short in time. But I noticed an incredible fact: every time my 10-minute session ended, my hair was in a really good health. It was kind of surreal for me, how was this possible? Nevertheless, muscles were tightening again after a short time period and so my hair was affected too.
> 
> 
> This gave me more inputs on where to look for to explain the mysteries behind hair loss: I understood that action of neck muscles propagates to the galea and that there was some connection. At that point, I did not know the actual mechanisms to explain how a compressed galea was causing hair loss but I understood it was the key. Galea’s key role can be simply guessed by looking to Figure 4: balding areas of Norwood 7 pattern exactly matches galea’s anatomy. Was this just a coincidence?



read this, from the article. it's all about neck posture and creating as little tension as possible.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> is that being hostile to you?
> 
> 
> 
> read this, from the article. it's all about neck posture and creating as little tension as possible.


I believe headshapes can cause tension too, even if you have good posture. I did say in the main post that i think it is all about blood flow and that different facial structures may allow more blood flow. Headshapes definetly do deteremine the balding pattern, which is why when (very rarely) a man with a smooth galea goes bald it is in a diffuse pattern with little to no recession.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Christopher meloni has one of the biggest galeas ive seen


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I believe headshapes can cause tension too, even if you have good posture. I did say in the main post that i think it is all about blood flow and that different facial structures may allow more blood flow. Headshapes definetly do deteremine the balding pattern, which is why when (very rarely) a man with a smooth galea goes bald it is in a diffuse pattern with little to no recession.


why would head shape matter? the galea is a piece of skin, it will only let less blood through if it is tensed. what about joe rogan? he did go bald after a lot of recession happened. 





is this not smooth enough for you?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Oct 22, 2020)

Why would you say the reason Jeremy meeks is balding?


----------



## Beast993 (Oct 22, 2020)

Good thread 👍🏻


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> why would head shape matter? the galea is a piece of skin, it will only let less blood through if it is tensed. what about joe rogan? he did go bald after a lot of recession happened.
> View attachment 750680
> 
> 
> ...


that doesnt look smooth. the 2nd picture is an overhead shot. But look at the first picture. That is not a smooth galea. I broke down what my idea of a smooth galea looks like in the original post.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> is that being hostile to you?
> 
> 
> 
> read this, from the article. it's all about neck posture and creating as little tension as possible.


Stretching the neck and proper tounge posture is the solution or what man.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Oct 22, 2020)

Smooth galea?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Jeremy meeks does not have a good galea.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

Ur definition of a smooth galea isn’t clear to me. How do u tell whether or not ur galea is smooth.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Stretching the neck and proper tounge posture is the solution or what man.


maintaining proper neck posture avoids thinning, avoiding squinting (yes, squinting) avoids norwooding. tongue posture always helps but it's role isn't too big in this aspect.

read this article if you're interested:








More on Hair Loss: Part I


So far, two months and 6000 views. What can I say? Thank you! The article with greater interest has been the one on body posture (read it here), about the importance of body alignment and how crani…




tmdocclusion.com


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Look at these two balding men standing next to theo rossi who has a smooth galea.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> that doesnt look smooth. the 2nd picture is an overhead shot. But look at the first picture. That is not a smooth galea. I broke down what my idea of a smooth galea looks like in the original post.


i just read the OP, i don't understand what you're saying. in what way is joes galea not smooth?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i just read the OP, i don't understand what you're saying. in what way is joes galea not smooth?


look how slanted it is in the picture you sent. His galea looks expanded. I showed an example of a man with a smooth galea in the above post.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> maintaining proper neck posture avoids thinning, avoiding squinting (yes, squinting) avoids norwooding. tongue posture always helps but it's role isn't too big in this aspect.
> 
> read this article if you're interested:
> 
> ...


God damn it so does lower lid retraction rape u over time cause I need to squint because of sceleral show. Thanks man.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> look how slanted it is in the picture you sent. His galea looks expanded. I showed an example of a man with a smooth galea in the above post.


can you just point at it? what does "his galea looks expanded" mean?


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 22, 2020)

Makes sense now last thread was dog shit compared to this, however ho2 to identify smooth one ?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> God damn it so does lower lid retraction rape u over time cause I need to squint because of sceleral show. Thanks man.


nah lower lid squinting is fine as far as i know, it's just about using the muscles that are on your brow bone


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> How is meeks balding he has nw 0 but shaves his head and I alreadx said there are exceptions


Meeks is Balding he doesn't just shave. Look at his hairline closely


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> look how slanted it is in the picture you sent. His galea looks expanded. I showed an example of a man with a smooth galea in the above post.


he actually talks about what you're talking about in the article (well it's not the exact same article, it's a different article on the same website)


> It has been found that in non-bald scalp regions, 1) each region has a uniform skin
> thickness and it is thin; 2) the skin is soft; 3) the human head is in flat shape. As for bald scalp regions, 1) each scalp region has a non-uniform skin thickness and it is thick; 2) the skin is hard; 3) the human head is in dome shape [8]. How can be this explained?



and he actually explains it:


> When neck muscles are in continuous tension, their action propagates to the head, stretching and tightening the galea against the underlying layers of the scalp. The underlying structure is rich of blood vessels that are compressed, blocking blood flow towards the hair follicles. The restriction in blood supply to tissues is called ischemia: this leads to insufficiency of oxygen (hypoxia), reduced availability of nutrients and inadequate removal of metabolites. This obviously leads to the death of tissues, thus including the hair follicles (hair loss) and surrounding structures.





> Furthermore, the role of bones must be taken into account. Indeed, bones remodel under the presence of forces, with sutures acting growth site. The neurocranium may also expand under the compression forces generated by the above layers as a form of protection for the brain. This creates further restriction for the blood vessels, feeding the closed-loop chain of events described before.


this is why the galea seems to expand

the article:








Hair Loss: The Real Underlying Causes Are Not Androgenetic


Although there are many unknowns, the current medical world has accepted androgenetic factors as the main underlying cause of hair loss. However, all the available treatments fail to have encouragi…




tmdocclusion.com





i just looked at pictures of the rock, i think i get what you're talking about now. we're talking about the same theory, but while you're talking about an indicator, i'm talking about the actual cause.


----------



## Deleted member 5539 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


>


how did you get this photo of me OP


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> he actually talks about what you're talking about in the article (well it's not the exact same article, it's a different article on the same website)
> 
> 
> and he actually explains it:
> ...


Does this mean that constant neck stretches and relaxation of the muscles would be the best defense.


----------



## cathalo (Oct 22, 2020)

I mean, yea sure head proportions are definitely a factor.. but I'd say by in large most men balding are balding due to a bad genetic hair loss pattern than their skull shape. If anything I'd say actually what you're noticing is some men that may have mild balding still look good due to head shape rather than it being the actual reason for hairloss.


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm quite sure it plays a role. My skull shape is very asymmetrical, one side has protrusion and the other is flat, resembling the non-balding guys in the OP. For several years I've been receding and thinning on the protruding side only.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Does this mean that constant neck stretches and relaxation of the muscles would be the best defense.


i guess that would help, but you can also directly tackle the galea. that's why simple scalp massages can help. but the best strategy is to simply avoid getting neck tension in the first place.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’ve gone bald before and girls liked it believe it or not.


I did same buzzcut and a white girl who was actually called Becky thought I was cute haha


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i guess that would help, but you can also directly tackle the galea. that's why simple scalp massages can help. but the best strategy is to simply avoid getting neck tension in the first place.


Ah no neck maxxing than make a thread on this so all the members of this forum don’t get raped and is side sleeping great for neck or only back. Appreciate the advice man. thanks.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Ah no neck maxxing than make a thread on this so all the members of this forum don’t get raped and is side sleeping great for neck or only back. Appreciate the advice man. thanks.


having a strong neck is beneficial actually, that avoids tension too, just how strong back muscles avoid back tension. but i don't know about the exercises that you would do. maybe those aren't too good for your galea and the whole thing. 
and i've already made two threads on hair loss, maybe i'll make one that's fully complete some day.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I dont think posture is extremely important. how is your posture @JamesHowlett ? I think if you had bad posture you would still keep your hair.


----------



## Phrare (Oct 22, 2020)

The "galea-tension= low blood flow" theory makes sense, BUT is not the *Main* cause of baldness. It makes baldness worse and advance quicker, because there is more DHT accumulated and not drained.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

Basically flat head means great galea and hairline doesnt matter.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Basically flat head means great galea and hairline doesnt matter.


a flat galea is just a very healthy gaela. Not all non balding men have completely flat galeas like theo rossi. Some are a bit rounded.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

I have a flat galea but have a bad hairline Im not losing hair though and it seems very loose. A majority of the men in my family similar in age are loosing hair so this is interesting.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I dont think posture is extremely important. how is your posture @JamesHowlett ? I think if you had bad posture you would still keep your hair.


Ive never given a shit about posture lol it’s cope

My posture is normal I guess


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

if the posture thing was completely true most gamers who slouch all the time would be balding but that is not the case.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 22, 2020)

x for Doubt


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> x for Doubt


x for denial


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't know why youre reacting with a laughing emoji. I'd understand if you did it in my old thread because that was dogshit lol. But i dont understand whats so hilarious about this thread. It's not a laughing matter. What is it about the original post that is so dumb? Im genuninely asking because i can imrpove it with a new post @Britishlooksmaxxer @wateriswet @BradAniston


----------



## MewingJBP (Oct 22, 2020)

shit theory kys


----------



## BradAniston (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I don't know why youre reacting with a laughing emoji. I'd understand if you did it in my old thread because that was dogshit lol. But i dont understand whats so hilarious about this thread. It's not a laughing matter. What is it about the original post that is so dumb? Im genuninely asking because i can imrpove it with a new post @Britishlooksmaxxer @wateriswet @BradAniston


dn
you take yourself too seriously greycel, go back to earth


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> shit theory kys


keep coping


----------



## MewingJBP (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> keep coping
> View attachment 750919



I have full head of hair keep coping with your shit theories, everybody knows male baldness is caused by androgens


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> I have full head of hair keep coping with your shit theories, everybody knows male baldness is caused by androgens


what do i have to gain with these theories? I am not being paid.

Look at his massive galea. One of the biggest galeas ive seen

Look at this big galea too.



Look at dwayne johnsons head. It looks like a bicycle seat



Look at this man, his head looks like a thumb





Show me your head and i will show you that your galea is not expanded like balding men.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 22, 2020)

Can you outline where the galea is on pics and how you can tell good from bad galeas?


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe men that has high dht and low sensibility to it are more prone to have the headshape you talk about? Like indians do


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Can you outline where the galea is on pics and how you can tell good from bad galeas?


This what a smooth galea looks like. This one of the best galeas i have seen.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> Maybe men that has high dht and low sensibility to it are more prone to have the headshape you talk about? Like indians do


that sounds weird. It is determined by genetics. Men with low dht have it. Men with high dht have it. Women have it. I believe everyone is sensitive to dht but non balding men have less dht in their scalps because they dont have any tensiona and inflamation and there is no reason for them to have high dht. What do indians have to do with this?


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> This what a smooth galea looks like. This one of the best galeas i have seen.


How does a bad one look like?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> How does a bad one look like?


----------



## SoyGune (Oct 22, 2020)

0


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 22, 2020)

You are conflating cause and effect, their headshape looks bad because they are bald not the other way around same for galaea the ones with bad galae are older 2nd guys galea is smooth as butter


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> You are conflating cause and effect, their headshape looks bad because they are bald not the other way around same for galaea the ones with bad galae are older 2nd guys galea is smooth as butter


i showed pictures of non balding men who shaved their head down to the skin and it did not make their galea look expanded.
and the second guy does not have a smooth galea at all.






"smooth as butter" jfl

I aint talking about the skin. Did you actually read my original post? Im talking about smooth and flat in appearence.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you believe this theory?


React with a like if you do

React with JFL if you do not


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I don't know why youre reacting with a laughing emoji. I'd understand if you did it in my old thread because that was dogshit lol. But i dont understand whats so hilarious about this thread. It's not a laughing matter. What is it about the original post that is so dumb? Im genuninely asking because i can imrpove it with a new post @Britishlooksmaxxer @wateriswet @BradAniston


It happens to every single post


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

@itis123 Pics of me with buzzcut, can you highlight the reasons why I won’t go bald









Edit: I shaved into my temples, they are usually narrower.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> @itis123 Pics of me with buzzcut, can you highlight the reasons why I won’t go bald
> 
> View attachment 751265
> View attachment 751266
> ...


these are clearly selfies so its distorted but even still, you still have a wide compact face. From the looks of it you dont have a completely flat galea. But if you go back to my original post, you will see that I said men with wide compact faces dont even need completely smooth and flat galeas to keep their hair. Your galea is not expanded like a balding man, it is not completely smooth but it's not expanded either. You will never go bald. Do you have side profiles with a buzzcut?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

also it looks like youre wearing a helmet in those photos lol. Have you tried lining up your hair like this? 
@JamesHowlett


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> these are clearly selfies so its distorted but even still, you still have a wide compact face. From the looks of it you dont have a completely flat galea. But if you go back to my original post, you will see that I said men with wide compact faces dont even need completely smooth and flat galeas to keep their hair. Your galea is not expanded like a balding man, it is not completely smooth but it's not expanded either. You will never go bald. Do you have side profiles with a buzzcut?


Yeah they are selfies, I have this from where my hair has grown out a bit, not totally buzzed:


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Yeah they are selfies, I have this from where my hair has grown out a bit, not totally buzzed:


yeah its the same reason i mentioned in my old thread


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> yeah its the same reason i mentioned in my old thread


Meant to add side pic, added now


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’ve gone bald before and girls liked it believe it or not.


That’s only because you militarymaxxed


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Meant to add side pic, added now





JamesHowlett said:


> Yeah they are selfies, I have this from where my hair has grown out a bit, not totally buzzed:
> 
> View attachment 751295


 
Yeah your galea is not expanded at all. You just have a low hairline. All the bald men i posted already had massive foreheads before they went bald and they still had big galeas with hair.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Yeah your galea is not expanded at all. You just have a low hairline. All the bald men i posted already had massive foreheads before they went bald and they still had big galeas with hair.


Is it normal how tall the back of my head is compared to the front? Does that contribute to compact face?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I dont think posture is extremely important. how is your posture @JamesHowlett ? I think if you had bad posture you would still keep your hair.


it's mainly about neck posture. not keeping your head up straight results in tension in your neck and that in results in:


> When neck muscles are in continuous tension, their action propagates to the head, stretching and tightening the galea against the underlying layers of the scalp. The underlying structure is rich of blood vessels that are compressed, blocking blood flow towards the hair follicles. The restriction in blood supply to tissues is called ischemia: this leads to insufficiency of oxygen (hypoxia), reduced availability of nutrients and inadequate removal of metabolites. This obviously leads to the death of tissues, thus including the hair follicles (hair loss) and surrounding structures.


only losing hair at the front is a bit different


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Is it normal how tall the back of my head is compared to the front? Does that contribute to compact face?


yeah it is normal. Most non balding galeas i see are higher at the back than at the front. My galea is also slightly higher at the back than at the front.

Look at zayn malik and karl urban for example


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Yeah your galea is not expanded at all. You just have a low hairline. All the bald men i posted already had massive foreheads before they went bald and they still had big galeas with hair.


his neck posture looks pretty good


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it's mainly about neck posture. not keeping your head up straight results in tension in your neck and that in results in:
> 
> only losing hair at the front is a bit different


losing hair at the front is all to do with galea.



AutisticBeaner said:


> his neck posture looks pretty good


if he had terrible posture he would not get a receding hairline. All the men with this certain type of headshape dont just coincidentally have good posture.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

most gamers who sit on a desk all day slouch with their neck forward, they usually dont sit up straight. But not all of them are balding. Maybe poor posture can cause crown thinning in some people, but i dont think poor posture is the cause of a receding hairline


----------



## Schizoidcel (Oct 22, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> 'Gravity theory' may explain male pattern baldness
> 
> 
> The effects of gravity may explain the apparently paradoxical effects of testosterone in male pattern baldness, or androgenic alopecia, according to new research.
> ...





Redirecting to Google Groups



People figured it out in 2000 and still no real cure for baldness





Your browser is not able to display this video.



























Hair Loss: The Real Underlying Causes Are Not Androgenetic


Although there are many unknowns, the current medical world has accepted androgenetic factors as the main underlying cause of hair loss. However, all the available treatments fail to have encouragi…




tmdocclusion.com











The galea aponeurotica is attached to the occipitofrontalis muscles and to the temporalis muscle via the temporalis fascia. With the rise of civilizations, we are assisting to a down-siding of the entire craniofacial structure, with the maxilla that drops down and back. This reduces the eye support, flattens the cheekbones, narrows the nasal airway, lengthens the mid facial third, and lowers the palate, which narrows and create malocclusion [9]. As shown in Figure 5, a vertical growth of the maxilla forces the mandible to swing back. As compensatory mechanism, a retruded mandible causes the head to tilt forward in a forward head posture [10,11]. Also, vertical growth of the maxilla promotes asymmetrical craniofacial development, referred as cranial distorsions (e.g. sidebending) [12].






If the maxilla grows vertically, the mandible swings back. As a compensatory mechanism, the head is extended in a forward head posture. Abnormal posture, like in the case of forward head posture and cranial distortions, affects muscle length/tension relationships [13]. This usually leads to pain and overuse injury where small focal, degenerative changes in the insertion fibers can occur [14].

The concept of trigger points provides a framework that can be used to help address certain musculoskeletal pain. In particular, they are useful for identifying pain patterns that radiate from these points of local tenderness to broader areas, sometimes distant from the trigger point itself. As Figure 6 suggests, neck muscles’ action propagates through the entire head.






Referred pains from upper trapezius, sternocleidomastoid, suboccipital, splenius capitis, splenius cervicis, semispinalis capitis,temporalis and masseter muscle trigger points. Indeed, whatever else they may be doing individually, muscles also influence functionally integrated body-wide continuities in the fascial webbing [16]. Since muscles throughout the body are connected via myofascial meridians, their action cannot be seen in isolation. This explains why intensity of neck pain, forward head posture, chronic tension-type headache and migraine are strictly correlated [17,18,19,20].


*When neck muscles are in continuous tension, their action propagates to the head, stretching and tightening the galea against the underlying layers of the scalp. The underlying structure is rich of blood vessels that are compressed, blocking blood flow towards the hair follicles. The restriction in blood supply to tissues is called ischemia: this leads to insufficiency of oxygen (hypoxia), reduced availability of nutrients and inadequate removal of metabolites. This obviously leads to the death of tissues, thus including the hair follicles (hair loss) and surrounding structures. This is also reflected in the presence of dandruff (excessive shedding of dead cells from the scalp).*






Drawing explaining muscles action on the galea aponeurotica. When the galea is stretched and tightened, blood vessels are compressed impeding blood flow to reach the hair follicle. When tissues are damaged, an inflammatory response is activated. The function of inflammation is to clear out necrotic cells and damaged tissues. The classical signs of inflammation are heat, pain and redness. These elements describe symptoms of scalp sensitivity and trichodynia.

Since the muscle tension that tight the galea is always present, the inflammation is long-term and chronic, causing fibrosis and calcification. This further decreases the blood flow into the scalp, promoting ulterior cells death, leading to a closed-loop chain of events depicted in Figure 8, reason why hair loss progresses with individuals becoming older.






Closed-loop chain of events leading to hair loss and related symptoms.
Furthermore, the role of bones must be taken into account. Indeed, bones remodel under the presence of forces, with sutures acting growth site. The neurocranium may also expand under the compression forces generated by the above layers as a form of protection for the brain. This creates further restriction for the blood vessels, feeding the closed-loop chain of events described before.

The typical pattern of male baldness is characterized by bald frontal and vertex regions that overlie the galea, while temporal and occipital regions that overlie muscles do not lose hair, as shown in Figure 9. Muscles provide a richer network of musculocutaneous blood vessels, with larger arteries, and a softer environment than the galea, thus a compression in these regions do not cause a missing blood flow with consequent hypoxia.






The typical pattern of male baldness is characterized by bald frontal and vertex regions that overlie the galea, while temporal and occipital regions that overlie muscles do not lose hair.
The confirmation of this explanation for hair loss can be found in several studies:


Bald subjects had a positive response when injected with Botox into the muscles surrounding the scalp, including frontalis, temporalis, periauricular, and occipitalis muscles. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating vasculature, thereby increasing blood flow and oxygen concentration. This leads to reduced hair loss and new hair growth [21].
The subcutaneous blood flow in the scalp of patients with early male pattern baldness is much lower than the values found in the normal individuals [22].
Men suffering from androgenic alopecia have significantly lower oxygen partial pressure (meaning microvascular insufficiency and hypoxia) in the areas of their scalp affected by balding (frontal and vertex regions) versus unaffected areas (temporal and occipital regions). Moreover, balding men have significantly lower oxygen partial pressure in the areas of balding scalp than the same areas of non-bald people [23].
It has been found that Minoxidil solution stimulates the microcirculation of the bald scalp, effectively promoting hair growth [24].
By relieving tension at the vertex in the scalp, cutaneous blood flow rate increases, promoting hair regrowth [25].
Minoxidil is less effective in subjects with significant inflammation in the scalp than in subjects with no significant inflammation [26].
In women, significant degrees of inflammation and fibrosis is present in cases of androgenetic alopecia. Even if less significant, inflammation and fibrosis is present also in chronic telogen effluvium cases[27].
Dr. Frederick Hoelzel of Chicago reported the observations he made in 1916-17 while he served as a technician in gross anatomy at the College of Medicine of the University of Illinois. During that time, he removed the brains of around 80 cadavers and noticed an obvious relation between the blood vessel supply to the scalp and the quantity of hair: “_baldness occurred in people where calcification of the skull bones apparently not only firmly knitted the cranial sutures but also closed or narrowed various small foramens through which blood vessels pass_“. He thought this would also explain why men suffer baldness more than women, since bone growth or calcification is generally greater in males than females [28].

Craniofacial development plays an important role in hair loss: indeed it is the real underlying cause that gives predisposition to baldness. Predisposition means that it is possible to see people with a poor craniofacial development and no signs of hair loss, but it is not possible to see bald people with a good craniofacial development. If spotting a bald person, you will be 100% sure that he has jaw problems to some extent. Look around and try yourself! So, do you still believe in the androgenetic theory?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> losing hair at the front is all to do with galea.
> 
> 
> if he had terrible posture he would not get a receding hairline. All the men with this certain type of headshape dont just coincidentally have good posture.


losing hair at the front has a lot to do with the usage of the frontalis muscle.




this is connected to the front of the galea, so the more you use this muscle the more your galea tightens at the front and as time goes on this spreads to the whole galea. that's why balding patterns exist.


itis123 said:


> All the men with this certain type of headshape dont just coincidentally have good posture.


most non bald men have above average posture, but it's certainly not a coincidence, i never said that.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

@AutisticBeaner do you think if these two men had perfect neck posture they would have kept all their hair and a norwood 1? I dont even know what their posture is like. It might even be good.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @AutisticBeaner do you think if these two men had perfect neck posture they would have kept all their hair and a norwood 1? I dont even know what their posture is like. It might even be good.
> View attachment 751349
> View attachment 751350


like i said, one part is from the frontalis muscle and the other from the neck. tension in either of those leads to tension in the galea which leads to hair loss and the cone head shape.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> like i said, one part is from the frontalis muscle and the other from the neck. tension in either of those leads to tension in the galea which leads to hair loss and the cone head shape.


I think their head shape is purely genetic and not due to skull expansion because of poor posture. It is all determined when you are born and not because of your posture. Like i said maybe poor posture can cause crown thinning or something but not a receding hairline.


----------



## Lars (Oct 22, 2020)

will i go bald


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 751374
> will i go bald


send proper pictures. But no i do not think you can. DM better pictures. And i will break down your headshape for you.


----------



## xefo (Oct 22, 2020)

Am I a future baldcel?


----------



## Lars (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> send proper pictures. But no i do not think you can. DM better pictures. And i will break down your headshape for you.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I think their head shape is purely genetic and not due to skull expansion because of poor posture.


you agree that in bald people the galea is much more tensed and there's a scientific law saying bones put under pressure grow, what exactly do you disagree with?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 751385
> View attachment 751386
> View attachment 751387


can you pull your hair back like the guy did in the above post? I need to get an idea of what your galea is like.


----------



## Lars (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you agree that in bald people the galea is much more tensed and there's a scientific law saying bones put under pressure grow, what exactly do you disagree with?


I dont think posture plays that big of a role though. I believe the shape of the galea is the main thing that causes tension. You seem to think most of it is based on posture, from what ive gathered from your messages. Lets take @JamesHowlett for example, if he had poor posture his galea would not grow and he would not bald. Plenty of obese people with bad posture keep their hair.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 751390


you will not go bald


----------



## Austrian Oak (Oct 22, 2020)

Eriksen is balding as well


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I dont think posture plays that big of a role though. I believe the shape of the galea is the main thing that causes tension. You seem to think most of it is based on posture, from what ive gathered from your messages.


To get this straight: I believe that one part is caused by tension in the frontalis muscle and the other part is caused by tension in the neck muscles (caused by bad posture). So why would tension in the galea get created if the galea is in a certain shape?


itis123 said:


> Lets take @JamesHowlett for example, if he had poor posture his galea would not grow and he would not bald. Plenty of obese people with bad posture keep their hair.


Well now you're just pulling facts out of thin air


----------



## Lars (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> you will not go bald


OH YEAHHH


----------



## Schizoidcel (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’ve gone bald before and girls liked it believe it or not.



Because of your hairline still framing your face. Bald with the hair miniaturized looks very different and unattractive on most males.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> To get this straight: I believe that one part is caused by tension in the frontalis muscle and the other part is caused by tension in the neck muscles (caused by bad posture). So why would tension in the galea get created if the galea is in a certain shape?
> 
> Well now you're just pulling facts out of thin air


I shouldve said 'i dont think it will'. Like i mentioned before, all these men with compact wide faces have average or sometime even bad posture. And like i also said before, ive seen men lose hair with a "good headshape", but they lose it in a diffuse pattern with an intact hairline, thats where i think poor posture plays a role. In some people, maybe poor posture can cause hair loss. But the shape of the face and galea determines the pattern. You seemed to support the facial structure theory less than a month ago now it looks like youve jumped ship. So many non balding men have bad posture, especially obese men. Gamers who slouch all the time too, not all of them bald, only the ones with bad headshapes do.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> You seemed to support the facial structure theory less than a month ago now it looks like youve jumped ship.


what is the facial structure theory?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> Because of your hairline still framing your face. Bald with the hair miniaturized looks very different and unattractive on most males.


Is my hairline perfect? Could it be better


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I think if you believe this posture thing so much, you should make a thread and gather most of your thoughts put it all in one post. I will never endorse the posture theory as much as you do because there's just way too many people with bad posture who keep their hair and sometimes balding people have good posture too.

@AutisticBeaner I think it was you. But last month someone posted an article about craniofacial development and how people are balding earlier. I think the article/blog was written by the cuck mike mew.


----------



## Schizoidcel (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Ive notced people with down syndrome usually have receded hairlines or just bad hair. Even women. And also people with dwarfism usually inherit poorly shaped galeas and they are rarely ever norwood 1.
> Look at this woman with down syndrome, i did not try hard to find her. She was one of the first results for "woman with down syndrome"
> View attachment 750608
> View attachment 750614
> ...



What about Martina Hingis


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> What about Martina Hingis


norwood 4 by the looks of it


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Is my hairline perfect? Could it be better


you have no issues with your hairline or headshape, dont worry


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> you have no issues with your hairline or headshape, dont worry


I’m wondering if it’s zayn malik tier tho


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @AutisticBeaner I think it was you. But last month someone posted an article about craniofacial development and how people are balding earlier. I think the article/blog was written by the cuck mike mew.


yea that was me, the article wasn't written by mike mew though. that was the same article i keep mentioning.

now tell me, what did you mean by "facial structure theory"?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’m wondering if it’s zayn malik tier tho


everyone is their own unique being and have their own unique hairline. Zayn's is lower obviously and more angular. Yours looks more masculine.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> yea that was me, the article wasn't written by mike mew though. that was the same article i keep mentioning.
> 
> now tell me, what did you mean by "facial structure theory"?


I meant craniofacial devlopment being the main cause of hairloss. I dont recall what you posted before. Im pretty sure you posted something with mike mew. I think Copemaxxing sent me a link to your thread or your profile so maybe thats where i saw mike mew.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I aint repeating myself again. If you want to preach this tmd occlusion posture theory then gather your thoughts and make a proper thread. And people will read it.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

@Mirin2234 @JamesHowlett @larsanova69 @Schizoidcel 

do you believe this theory?


----------



## Schizoidcel (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Mirin2234 @JamesHowlett @larsanova69 @Schizoidcel
> 
> do you believe this theory?



I think it's one of the many factors.


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’m wondering if it’s zayn malik tier tho


Mental man.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Oct 22, 2020)

RichardwillImprove said:


> Mental man.


Wym?


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Wym?


Im just messing with u man.


----------



## Darkstrand (Oct 22, 2020)

I know 2 gigachad headshaped guys who are balding at 17


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I meant craniofacial devlopment being the main cause of hairloss. I dont recall what you posted before. Im pretty sure you posted something with mike mew. I think Copemaxxing sent me a link to your thread or your profile so maybe thats where i saw mike mew.


i mentioned in the thread because he once said that craniofacial development is getting worse and worse on average (and i connected this to balding getting more and more common).

i didn't jump ship. i don't think anybody stands more behind the theory of craniofacial development and it being the main cause of hairloss than i do.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> I know 2 gigachad headshaped guys who are balding at 17


i bet they have poorly shaped galeas.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i mentioned in the thread because he once said that craniofacial development is getting worse and worse on average (and i connected this to balding getting more and more common).
> 
> i didn't jump ship. i don't think anybody stands more behind the theory of craniofacial development and it being the main cause of hairloss than i do.


Cool.
We are basically on the same line. The only difference is that you very strongly believe that posture is the cause of an expanded galea. I believe it is just genetic. Sorry if i sounded hostile and disrespectful in some of my messages.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Cool.
> We are basically on the same line. The only difference is that you very strongly believe that posture is the cause of an expanded galea. I believe it is just genetic. Sorry if i sounded hostile and disrespectful in some of my messages.


all good


----------



## Darkstrand (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i bet they have poorly shaped galeas.


No they don't, cool theory you have there, might still apply mostly, but not in this case


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Mirin2234 @JamesHowlett @larsanova69 @Schizoidcel
> 
> do you believe this theory?


I’ve seen enough evidence to suggest that this is a major factor in balding.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> I’ve seen enough evidence to suggest that this is a major factor in balding.


im glad after all these posts in the last thread and this one, atleast one person believes this.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> im glad after all these posts in the last thread and this one, atleast one person believes this.


On the first page I saw a lot of people saying this is a good thread, it’s not just me


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> On the first page I saw a lot of people saying this is a good thread, it’s not just me


I think most agree that it is an issue with blood flow but im not sure they believe its all down to headshapes. Id say this thread has done pretty well though especially if you compare the first page of this thread to the first page of the old one.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.
> 
> Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.
> 
> ...


Hey bro probably basics, new here. But what’s an example of good vs bad galea area?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Hey bro probably basics, new here. But what’s an example of good vs bad galea area?


Just read through the thread. I thin it was on page 2, 3 or 4 where i posted more examples.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Just read through the thread. I thin it was on page 2, 3 or 4 where i posted more examples.


Okay thanks


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> yeah it is normal. Most non balding galeas i see are higher at the back than at the front. My galea is also slightly higher at the back than at the front.
> 
> Look at zayn malik and karl urban for example
> View attachment 751328
> View attachment 751331


Fuck yes. But I always have to upkeep hair in back of head because of this tho.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 751390


Woah that’s smooth brah


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Fuck yes. But I always have to upkeep hair in back of head because of this tho.


it looks stupid with a buzzcut. When i had a buzzcut last year it looked weird, a bit like karl urban's but its more noticeable since my hairline is lower than his.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I think most agree that it is an issue with blood flow but im not sure they believe its all down to headshapes. Id say this thread has done pretty well though especially if you compare the first page of this thread to the first page of the old one.


Hey bro what about some non natural ridges on forehead from hitting your head


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> it looks stupid with a buzzcut. When i had a buzzcut last year it looked weird, a bit like karl urban's but its more noticeable since my hairline is lower than his.


Hahahahha i just had a buzzcut and have to do a high fade to keep from looking autistic af 🤣🤣 like my brain melting from the rear


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 22, 2020)

@AsGoodAsItGets @itis123 I’ve been keeping my hair at top-back buzzed to grade 6 and my top-front longer to off-set the back of my head being taller than the front


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

On that note, also is tweezing hair in front hairline stupid (cause my hairline isnt symmetrical and too curved on the side arches. Also peak not in cntre which I correct through tweezing. Also shaving looks weird and try hard). As in does it cause a hairloss trigger? The time between growth of these plucked hairs coming back have reduced though I think a bit.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> On that note, also is tweezing hair in front hairline stupid (cause my hairline isnt symmetrical and too curved on the side arches. Also peak not in cntre which I correct through tweezing. Also shaving looks weird and try hard). As in does it cause a hairloss trigger? The time between growth of these plucked hairs coming back have reduced though I think a bit.



I think you should shave it rather than pluck the hairs.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

@AsGoodAsItGets do you believe this theory?


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 22, 2020)

This makes sense looking at males in my family who are bald and who arent.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Oct 22, 2020)

Check this galea to test your theory, i will tell you if he has gone bald after you answer


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 22, 2020)

It's all about DHT levels and hair sensitivity to it. I started balding when I was a kid but my DHT levels were all over the roof I had a beard by 13 plus chest hair.


----------



## aleksandr (Oct 22, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> Redirecting to Google Groups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info. From this theory it sounds like chin tucks + palate expansion, things that just make the face better looking anyway, is the key to avoiding baldness. Fuck finasteride / other things that mess with our hormones


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @AsGoodAsItGets do you believe this theory?


We both know correlation doesn’t equal causation. But it’s a great observation and this is how science works. Through pattern recognition. If you conducted some kind of controlled study, you could gauge the scientific validity. I’m inclined to believe from your study, but also new to looksmax and looks theory, so I don’t yet understand quite how everything works in the human body.


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.
> 
> Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.
> 
> ...


Where did you find these monk maxing pics jfl


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 22, 2020)

so is it like the 2 bumps on the side of the head is correlated to balding?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> It's all about DHT levels and hair sensitivity to it. I started balding when I was a kid but my DHT levels were all over the roof I had a beard by 13 plus chest hair.


if you started balding so early your headshape must be very poor


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> so is it like the 2 bumps on the side of the head is correlated to balding?


no, its the shape of the whole galea that matters


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Check this galea to test your theory, i will tell you if he has gone bald after you answer


i need to look at facial structure too. All the people who have asked me , i ask them for pictures of their face too.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> no, its the shape of the whole galea that matters


can i just use the 2 bumps i can't see galea in pictures


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> can i just use the 2 bumps i can't see galea in pictures


what 2 bumps are you talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> if you started balding so early your headshape must be very poor


I have a great headshape and I can still rock a bald head without losing too much points. Your theory is dumb.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I have a great headshape and I can still rock a bald head without losing too much points. Your theory is dumb.


you may look good bald but by bad headshape i meant poorly shaped galea. Not an ugly looking galea.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Oct 22, 2020)

Wtf is a galea and how is pitts


----------



## yukon-cel (Oct 22, 2020)

Women who transition to males through testosterone therapy experience hair-loss 

DEBUNKED


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Women who transition to males through testosterone therapy experience hair-loss
> 
> DEBUNKED


women with bad head shapes


Lol how tf does this debunk anything i said?


----------



## yukon-cel (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> women with bad head shapes


snip your balls and see if your head shape still causes baldness


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> snip your balls and see if your head shape still causes baldness


I already said androgens do cause hair loss but its due to bad head shapes. Dht is sent as an anti inflammatory response because the scalp is in tension. It is a known fact that balding men have higher levels of dht in their scalp than non balding men. And i am not balding. If i snipped my balls it wouldnt do much. I did have a much more rounded hairline when i was like 12. Im 25 now and its still round but not as round as before. So if i snipped my balls maybe i would regrow 5 hair strands.


----------



## yukon-cel (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I already said androgens do cause hair loss but its due to bad head shapes. Dht is sent as an anti inflammatory response because the scalp is in tension. It is a known fact that balding men have higher levels of dht in their scalp than non balding men.


women with perfect head shapes still experience balding when taking T- therapy


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> women with perfect head shapes still experience balding when taking T- therapy


Show me, do you even know what my idea of a perfect headshape is?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

this is all anecdotal.
"This theory is bullshit, my uncle has this headshape and he is not balding"
"Thread debunked. i have seen women with good headshapes go bald"


----------



## yukon-cel (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> this is all anecdotal.
> "This theory is bullshit, my uncle has this headshape and he is not balding"
> "Thread debunked. i have seen women with good headshapes go bald"




smoothest head I could find, compact face too


----------



## yukon-cel (Oct 22, 2020)

also I have seen more horse-faced men with hair into their 60s than compact square heads


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


>



ugh he does not have a good headshape lol wtf??? **
I also said facial structure is important. this giy has bad facial structure and a bad galea.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

I think if the person you posted has hair, he is not norwood 1. and also the angle in that video is off. I cant see the galea properly because its at the top of the screen. post better pictures.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

i think balding men with big galeas also might have bigger brains,






now look at these men


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

btw where is this image from? Is this man real? Is it morphed?


----------



## CasualFapper (Oct 22, 2020)

Just don't be bald to not go bald theory


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

CasualFapper said:


> Just don't be bald to not go bald theory


i posted non balding men who shaved their head with a razor. But you didnt read the original post did you?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

jfl if you dont see it


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 22, 2020)

Just compare young dudes to old dudes theory.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> Just compare young dudes to old dudes theory.


i used young people aswell wth?? I used, pictures of non balding men in their 50s too. Stop making excuses


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

here are two men who i posted who are in their fifties. The pictures i used of christopher meloni was when he was young. Im literally using men of all ages. I even compared non balding and balding men in their twenties. stop fucking accusing me of this shit. It just derails the thread. Actually read and look at what i post before you say this stuff next time.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Oct 22, 2020)

The stem of all these craniofacial problems, and all the sub-human repercussions due to it, is a rising autoimmune pandemic in Western Societies, due to how allergies force children to mouthbreathe.

I am curious to know what the cause of autoimmunity is, and why it is so rapidly rising. Is it a lack of breastfeeding? Something in the diet? Air pollution? What is it? Or is autoimmunity genetic, with the vaccines stopping the course of natural selection by preventing genetic immune system defective trash to survive past the early years? This is the question that I want answered


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Oct 22, 2020)

Your theory is supported by this-





Why are guys with MPB most seen in hospitalized covid patients? It's because they have a weak immune system. Weak immune system = allergies = Mouthbreathing = Elongated face = MPB = That's why they are seen the most in covid patients.

OP you have cracked the code


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Your theory is supported by this-
> View attachment 752507
> 
> 
> ...


i think it is determined from birth if you will bald or not. David schwimmer is probably a mouth breather, look at his face.....but he does have a smooth galea which is why he is not balding. Plenty of people who do not mouth breathe go bald.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i think it is determined from birth if you will bald or not. David schwimmer is probably a mouth breather, look at his face.....but he does have a smooth galea which is why he is not balding.


Hmm. Okay, but I would have figured environmental recession would cause the galea to become ever slightly warped


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Hmm. Okay, but I would have figured environmental recession would cause the galea to become ever slightly warped


I think the shape of the galea is what causes tension. Especially in the temples. 
Here is a mouth breather


He has a smooth galea. I think people with poorer facial structure are more prone to mouth breathing due to neck muscles and small airways. But I dont think mouth breathing is the cause. 

Like this man for example, im not sure if hes a mouth breather or not but i would never blame his gigantic galea on breathing.


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> here are two men who i posted who are in their fifties. The pictures i used of christopher meloni was when he was young. Im literally using men of all ages. I even compared non balding and balding men in their twenties. stop fucking accusing me of this shit. It just derails the thread. Actually read and look at what i post before you say this stuff next time.


I aint know how to read.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

@Rob Paul'sHeight @Gunnersup do you believe this theory?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Oct 22, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Rob Paul'sHeight @Gunnersup do you believe this theory?


I'm going to have to say no, if the galea is genetic, then why have balding rates gone up so much once industrialization occured? Wouldn't the balding rates be constant if this was all controlled genetically


----------



## itis123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> I'm going to have to say no, if the galea is genetic, then why have balding rates gone up so much once industrialization occured? Wouldn't the balding rates be constant if this was all controlled genetically


when i look at men from the last generation, all the men who had big and expanded galeas were balding. I dont think the balding rates have gone up tbh, im not sure what scientific studies are saying. I think its just that people are balding much earlier and faster. But i think the rates would be about the same. Maybe diet and other stuff can just speed up the process.


----------



## Andros (Oct 23, 2020)

Kind of legit, I am balding and have bad headshape


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Oct 23, 2020)

According to this theory, sides should remain basically untouched by MPB, then here I am with retrograde MPB and sides thinned out so hard I have to keep them super short. The best part is, the most thinned out part cover exactly the part of my head where there are no muscles. How come?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> According to this theory, sides should remain basically untouched by MPB, then here I am with retrograde MPB and sides thinned out so hard I have to keep them super short. The best part is, the most thinned out part cover exactly the part of my head where there are no muscles. How come?


actually if you look closely at some of the bald men, their galea is expanded and wide on the sides too.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Rob Paul'sHeight @Gunnersup do you believe this theory?


too many outliers tbh



Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Hair Loss: The Real Underlying Causes Are Not Androgenetic
> 
> 
> Although there are many unknowns, the current medical world has accepted androgenetic factors as the main underlying cause of hair loss. However, all the available treatments fail to have encouragi…
> ...


----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 23, 2020)

This theory is schizophrenia level. I thought only I would make threads like this


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> This theory is schizophrenia level. I thought only I would make threads like this


It is a resonable theory and holds a lot of water.


----------



## Virgincel (Oct 23, 2020)

Whether it's the main cause for norwooding or not it kinda makes sense. Big pharmas and HT clinics make a lot of money off balding men so they don't want to promote scalp massaging or other methods that (theoretically could) mitigate or even get rid of the problem.
Can you please analyze Ryan Reynolds and the horse-faced faggot from Friends? Ryan I think has a weird head shap and the other extremely long midface.


----------



## father_john (Oct 23, 2020)

yes this is true. in the past there was a surgery for treating hair loss that involved putting an implant under the skin of the scalp. The doctors back then knew what was going on but they were too ahead of their time the technology wasn't able to keep up and there were so many snake oil salesman that didn't want the truth to be let out so they of course made it into a massive joke and the truth was suppressed.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Also someone mentioned on my old thread that it is just a collection of bad genes. And basically better facial structure = better genes (aka no balding genes). I agree that if your are balding you are more likely to have other issues such as high blood pressure, etc. But I dont think there is a balding gene. It is not a collection of bad genes.
> 
> Look at this man who has terrible genetics. He has a compact wide face and a norwood 1. But he doesnt have great genes.
> View attachment 750582
> ...


Bruh he's not balding cause he's Indian. You're missing some key factors when you say some things too


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Bruh he's not balding cause he's Indian. You're missing some key factors when you say some things too


he is pakistani. Pakistanis and Indians can go bald too. Where the hell did you get this information from? I am pakistani and i have seen plenty of balding pakistani men. I have visited pakistan, literally the same area where this short pakistani man was born and theres plenty of bald people. He is literally standing next to other balding pakistani men in the pictures. When an ethic man doesnt go bald, you cant just say it is because he is ethnic for no given reason. He fits my criteria so i cant just sideline him because 'pakistanis dont go bald' even though they do.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> he is pakistani. Pakistanis and Indians can go bald too. Where the hell did you get this information from? I am pakistani and i have seen plenty of balding pakistani men. I have visited pakistan, literally the same area where this short pakistani man was born and theres plenty of bald people.


They can go bald too but at the same time they're less likely to go bald than any other race except east asian/Mongoloid


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> They can go bald too but at the same time they're less likely to go bald than any other race except east asian/Mongoloid


He is not balding because of his facial structure. Plenty of pakistani men go bald. I have visited pakistan. I know pakistani men in real life. Some are balding. Some are not. Same with every other race.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

Lowest IQ thread I've seen in a while, impressive.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> Lowest IQ thread I've seen in a while, impressive.


your brain is too narrow minded to even grasp anything that has been said in this thread. I said if you have nothing to actually say, dont say anything at all. But you still wasted your time and posted anyway.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> your brain is too narrow minded to even grasp anything that has been said in this thread. I said if you have nothing to actually say, dont say anything at all. But you still wasted your time and posted anyway.


My brain is too narrow minded that's why I stick with the scientific method


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> My brain is too narrow minded that's why I stick with the scientific method


Yes. Go cower behind your scientists. This will be probably be proven soon. Maybe it is already known by scientists and hair surgeons but they want to profit of hair treatments so they will not release their studies publicly.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Yes. Go cower behind your scientists. This will be probably be proven soon. Maybe it is already known by scientists and hair surgeons but they want to profit of hair treatments so they will not release their studies publicly.


Damn science is really a foreign concept to you, a legit low IQ specimen, impressive.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> Damn science is really a foreign concept to you, a legit low IQ specimen, impressive.


there is nothing scientific that dispoves this, idiot. Why does it make me low iq for having a theory? Should i just ignore all these patterns i have noticed in balding men just because it is not scientifically proven?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

You act like everything in this world has been discovered by science already.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> there is nothing scientific that dispoves this, idiot.


Are you perhaps unaware that this is a fallacy called _argumentum ad ignorantiam_?
There's nothing that disproves magic unicorns as well, genius. Damn dude, if you're not trolling you're really ignorant.


itis123 said:


> Why does it make me low iq for having a theory?


It's not even a theory , do you even know what is a theory?  If you don't have any studies or experiments it's a hypothesis at best.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 23, 2020)

*for everyone saying he is low iq retards, argument with him instead *


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> Are you perhaps unaware that this is a fallacy called _argumentum ad ignorantiam_?
> There's nothing that disproves magic unicorns as well, genius. Damn dude, if you're not trolling you're really ignorant.
> 
> It's not even a theory , do you even know what is a theory?  If you don't have any studies or experiments it's a hypothesis at best.


it clearly holds water. You are either in denial or are just dumb. I am not a scientist but I have noticed this pattern. Look how many people also believe it, there's lots in this thread. I am not delusional.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> it clearly holds water. You are either in denial or are just dumb. I am not a scientist but I have noticed this pattern. Look how many people also believe it, there's lots in this thread. I am not delusional.


"Many people here believe me!" Yeah it really speaks to the average IQ of this forum lmao. 
You didn't even know you used a fallacy, you don't even know what theory means. You have no knowledge whatsoever about the scientific method.
The Dunning-Kruger effect in this one it's brutal


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *for everyone saying he is low iq retards, argument with him instead *


I did say in the original post that if thats all they have to say, they shouldnt say anything at all. In the other thread people didnt give any reasonable arguments. What i am posting clearly holds some water, some of my posts have convinced some users too.
Let me give you some of the arguments against this theory in the old thread
"No....Thats not how it works"
"Kys please"
"Low IQ retard"
I took these seriously and decided to make a new thread and i put much more effort into the post and gathered a lot of examples unlike my old thread.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> "Many people here believe me!" Yeah it really speaks to the average IQ of this forum lmao.
> You didn't even know you used a fallacy, you don't even know what theory means. You have no knowledge whatsoever about the scientific method.
> The Dunning-Kruger effect in this one it's brutal


okay man. believe what you want.
Is this man bald because he lost the genetic lottery and inherited a 'balding gene'?


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> okay man. believe what you want.


Yes, I'll stick with the scientific method.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> Yes, I'll stick with the scientific method.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.
> 
> Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.
> 
> ...





Involvement of Mechanical Stress in Androgenetic Alopecia


.


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> *for everyone saying he is low iq retards, argument with him instead *


Argue with someone who doesn't even know what the scientific method is? Someone who is completely unaware that they're basic fallacies?
I'm satisfied with mocking his subhuman knowledge


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> Argue with someone who doesn't even know what the scientific method is? Someone who is completely unaware that they're basic fallacies?
> I'm satisfied with mocking his subhuman knowledge


Yeah but you still have to counter his arguments whether they are good or bad doesnt matter


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

@itis123 The fact that you didn't even realize the problem was not your point but your method deserves an ignore list


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> @itis123 The fact that you didn't even realize the problem was not your point but your method deserves an ignore list


you are doing me a favour. Please ignore me.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

@africancel do you believe this?


----------



## improover (Oct 23, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Yeah but you still have to counter his arguments whether they are good or bad doesnt matter


I already did, he has no evidence aside from nitpick. That's about it.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

improover said:


> I already did, he has no evidence aside from nitpick. That's about it.


I DIDNT NITPICK FFS.
If you look at the original post. The first list of men are bald and non balding men from the same soap opera.

The second list of men were balding and non balding men on the same youtube channel. I didnt induvidually pick these people from random places. I picked a group of men.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 23, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @africancel do you believe this?



Yeah seems very legit I saw the same trend while doing my research, it's the mechanical tension. Mirin the intuition.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> having a strong neck is beneficial actually, that avoids tension too, just how strong back muscles avoid back tension. but i don't know about the exercises that you would do. maybe those aren't too good for your galea and the whole thing.
> and i've already made two threads on hair loss, maybe i'll make one that's fully complete some day.


Wouldn't pull ups chin ups etc enough to train neck indirectly without causing tension?


----------



## ScramFranklin (Oct 23, 2020)

You some kinda docta or sumtin?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 23, 2020)

ScramFranklin said:


> You some kinda docta or sumtin?


I have claimed many times i am not some kind of scientist and i am not pretending to be one, Did you even read the thread?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Wouldn't pull ups chin ups etc enough to train neck indirectly without causing tension?


that trains the neck?

just do this tbh, it's what i do:
https://looksmax.org/threads/i-mightve-found-the-solution-for-occiputcels.133967/
title is a bit misleading though, it's only a rather small part of the solution


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> that trains the neck?


I have growth in neck traps since i started doing them, depend on person tho, handstand also train neck


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> I have growth in neck traps since i started doing them, depend on person tho, handstand also train neck


wtf is this whole thing 1 muscle?


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> wtf is this whole thing 1 muscle?
> View attachment 753668


Yeah,that's why some people report neck pain from pull ups, it use traps(they have weak traps)


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Yeah,that's why some people report neck pain from pull ups, it use traps(they have weak traps)


probably helps with neck tension then


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> probably helps with neck tension then


Weak muscles cause tension, train the whole traps to evade that, use shurgs for upper traps, floor l sit for lower traps


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

I think an expanded galea is caused by a big brain and cranial sutures closing at the wrong time (Craniosynostosis) which probably causes tension. Babies with Craniosynostosis have expanded galeas.

This man must have a much bigger brain than average. When he dies i think scientists should extract his brain to take a look at it.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@AutisticBeaner what do you think about this?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @AutisticBeaner what do you think about this?


i don't think so, lol. i've got my explanation for all this stuff, as i've told you before. and nothing's gonna change that because it makes complete sense.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i don't think so, lol. i've got my explanation for all this stuff, as i've told you before. and nothing's gonna change that because it makes complete sense.


I think most balding men might have had a mild form of Craniosynostosis. If you search it you will find severe examples but it probably wouldnt be noticeable in babies with a less severe version of it. I think the brain may cause tension on the galea.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I previously created a thread like this but it didn't go to well since I rushed the original post and didn't explain my theory properly.
> 
> Balding is definitely due to poor blood flow and tension in your galea. And the shape of your face and galea can determine how much blood and oxygen you will get to your hair follicles.
> 
> ...


it's not the skull shape that makes their hairlines weird they were all ready going bald.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> it's not the skull shape that makes their hairlines weird they were all ready going bald.


okay man you clearly didnt read anything i said you probably just read the title and looked at the pictures.


----------



## qwertyasdfgh (Oct 25, 2020)

People are taking this shit thread seriously?


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> okay man you clearly didnt read anything i said you probably just read the title and looked at the pictures.


I read your post and still stand by it's their genes that causes balding not something completely unrelated like skull shape.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@AutisticBeaner and i think poor posture is a result of a heavy and expanded galea which is why you see a lot of balding men with poor posture. I think its not the cause but its the result of a heavy galea. 

I bet this man has forward head posture due to how heavy his galea probably is.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> I read your post and still stand by it's their genes that causes balding not something completely unrelated like skull shape.


skull shape is not unrelated. Hair literally grows on the galea wtf is so hard to believe about this?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

qwertyasdfgh said:


> People are taking this shit thread seriously?


Yes.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @AutisticBeaner and i think poor posture is a result of a heavy and expanded galea which is why you see a lot of balding men with poor posture. I think its not the cause but its the result of a heavy galea.
> 
> I bet this man has forward head posture due to how heavy his galea probably is.
> View attachment 758751


i don't think having a slightly heavier head makes your posture worse. your head doesn't become lighter when your head is more forward, it's more the opposite. it's why you see african women carry jugs around like this:




the weight of the jug acting straight on your body takes away a lot of it's weight.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> i don't think having a slightly heavier head makes your posture worse. your head doesn't become lighter when your head is more forward, it's more the opposite. it's why you see african women carry jugs around like this:
> View attachment 758764
> 
> the weight of the jug acting straight on your body takes away a lot of it's weight.


I dont know much about posture, you clearly do though. I was just trying to connect dots with your theory about posture with this theory about an expanded galea being pre determined from birth and not the result of poor posture. I still think in some men the heavy galea will cause their head or neck to tilt forward slightly but like i said i dont know much about posture.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Jagged0 there is no gene for balding. It is a mechanical issue in the galea whether its caused by poor posture, facial structure, or an expanded galea/oddly shaped galea.


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

This is my headshape:







What do you think? I am going bald btw, all my family members are but i think my brother won't


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I dont know much about posture, you clearly do though. I was just trying to connect dots with your theory about posture with this theory about an expanded galea being pre determined from birth and not the result of poor posture. I still think in some men the heavy galea will cause their head or neck to tilt forward slightly but like i said i dont know much about posture.


where do you disagree with my theory? bad posture gets created "randomly" due to bad craniofacial development, sitting in front of a desk all day, staring at the smartphone all day and so on. bad posture (or mainly bad head posture) creates tension in the neck, the neck muscles are connected with the galea, so the tension spreads to the galea. the more tensed the galea is, the harder and thicker it gets and the more pressure the galea puts on the underlying skull, the more it will grow (specifically the area right below the galea, which results in the rock's egg head). and you know how a tensed galea leads to hairloss, right?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

MansNotHot said:


> This is my headshape:
> View attachment 758813
> View attachment 758815
> 
> What do you think? I am going bald btw, all my family members are but i think my brother won't


your galea isnt too bad. I dont think you will be full nw5 or 6. Thats for people with terrible galeas.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 25, 2020)

Muh head shape


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> your galea isnt too bad. I dont think you will be full nw5 or 6. Thats for people with terrible galeas.


My dad is stuck in nw 6 so that actually makes sense


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> where do you disagree with my theory? bad posture gets created "randomly" due to bad craniofacial development, sitting in front of a desk all day, staring at the smartphone all day and so on. bad posture (or mainly bad head posture) creates tension in the neck, the neck muscles are connected with the galea, so the tension spreads to the galea. the more tensed the galea is, the harder and thicker it gets and the more pressure the galea puts on the underlying skull, the more it will grow (specifically the area right below the galea, which results in the rock's egg head). and you know how a tensed galea leads to hairloss, right?


I think it is alread pre determined from when you are a baby. Now im starting to think its a mild form of craniosynostosis. I think if a norwood 0/1 was to develop poor posture randomly due to a new job or becoming obese i dont think his galea would expand. Maybe it would become tensed and he would lose hair in a diffuse pattern with an intact hairline.


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> your galea isnt too bad. I dont think you will be full nw5 or 6. Thats for people with terrible galeas.


Which nw do you think i'll reach?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

MansNotHot said:


> Which nw do you think i'll reach?


i think your final norwood will be close to what it is now. How is your dad's galea? You say he is nw6, how bad is it?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Muh head shape


yep. Just post a magazine cover of some man with his head tilted forward and his galea is not even visible in this picture lol wtf?????? 

You clearly didnt read my posts properly.


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> i think your final norwood will be close to what it is now. How is your dad's galea? You say he is nw6, how bad is it?


Very bad, he has a lamp head if you know what i mean. He also always had a very high hairline


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@MansNotHot do you agree with this theory? Do you also think it is due to early closing of the cranial sutures?


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @MansNotHot do you agree with this theory? Do you also think it is due to early closing of the cranial sutures?


I agree, but i don't believe only in this.
I think this contributes somehow in making follicles more sensitive to dht but your observation is true imo.
Everytime i see someone balding he has a bad headshape and face development


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 25, 2020)

post pictures of bald black men then..you will notice something


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> post pictures of bald black men then..you will notice something


what?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a folder of bald men for this thread. I will post black people later when i have time to look through the folder properly.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@MansNotHot what do you think is the cause of a bad galea? Posture? Do you think its just genes? Or Craniosynostosis?

If you search up Craniosynostosis you will see babies with big galeas. I bet this man underneath looked like the severe examples when he was a baby too.



I think Michael Chiklis has a mild form of Craniosynostosis


----------



## MansNotHot (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @MansNotHot what do you think is the cause of a bad galea? Posture? Do you think its just genes? Or Craniosynostosis?
> 
> If you search up Craniosynostosis you will see babies with big galeas. I bet this man underneath looked like the severe examples when he was a baby too.
> View attachment 758913
> ...


Bad galea is the result of bad genes imo, nothing else


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> what?



you mostly post white people who have that weird head shape more often

now start looking at bald black men









and how does this guy has a well shaped galea?






if you would remove that hair he would look like a bulbhead

im not totally convinced


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> you mostly post white people who have that weird head shape more often
> 
> now start looking at bald black men
> 
> ...


I said men with wide compact faces dont neccesarily need the smoothest galeas, they can have average galeas. Also you are not taking into account this guys low hairline. His head isnt that big. The length from the top of his eyebrows to the top of his galea is probably normal or even smaller than a lot of people. I will post black people later on.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> you mostly post white people who have that weird head shape more often
> 
> now start looking at bald black men
> 
> ...


also the pattern of hairloss is important. Somebody dmd me a bald man with a good galea and he thought he had debunked my theory. I reverse searched the image and found out the man had lost his hair in a diffuse pattern with no recession.


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I said men with wide compact faces dont neccesarily need the smoothest galeas, they can have average galeas. Also you are not taking into account this guys low hairline. His head isnt that big. The length from the top of his eyebrows to the top of his galea is probably normal or even smaller than a lot of people. I will post black people later on.




listen im sure you can find black guys with that weird head shape if you look for it but that would be selection bias since i probably could find black bald guys with a head shape you would consider ideal for non balding

so im not saying your theory isnt legit but i see a big risk of selection bias here


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 25, 2020)

some food for thoughts


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> listen im sure you can find black guys with that weird head shape if you look for it but that would be selection bias since i probably could find black bald guys with a head shape you would consider ideal for non balding
> 
> so im not saying your theory isnt legit but i see a big risk of selection bias here


when i pick these guys i will make sure they are all in a group, for example i will pick all the black men, both non balding and balding from the same movie or youtube channel. I usually dont induvidually pick people from different places.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

th


homo_faber said:


> some food for thoughts


this guy has a much smaller face. You arent familiar with my theory at all. I said men with smaller compact faces can get away with not so smooth galeas, @JamesHowlett doesnt have a flat galea like theo rossi for example. But he has a wide compact square face. This guy you posted has a longer face.


----------



## homo_faber (Oct 25, 2020)

you need also to check if the headshape gets inherited (purely genetic) or can also be caused/influenced by natural factors?

what about babies who got this Craniosynostosis? did their fathers, grandpas had this too? siblings? if not, did they bald earlier then their male blood relatives

would be interesting to know since balding is highly genetical. you can predict to what degree someone balds and even when it will start by looking at the family history


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

This guys galea isnt even that big, you are forgetting that he has a very low hairline. And look at his skull too.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> you need also to check if the headshape gets inherited (purely genetic) or can also be caused/influenced by natural factors?
> 
> what about babies who got this Craniosynostosis? did their fathers, grandpas had this too? siblings? if not, did they bald earlier then their male blood relatives
> 
> would be interesting to know since balding is highly genetical. you can predict to what degree someone balds and even when it will start by looking at the family history


I believe anyone can get it even with no family history, its not uncommon.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Introvertednarc can i also see your galea? I saw you posted a picture in another thread and i couldnt see your galea. But is your galea higher at the top than at the front or is it completely smooth? You have a wide compact face so you cant go bald but can you describe your galea please? Is it like zayn's



or is it flatter like this guys?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Oct 25, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Introvertednarc can i also see your galea? I saw you posted a picture in another thread and i couldnt see your galea. But is your galea higher at the top than at the front or is it completely smooth? You have a wide compact face so you cant go bald but can you describe your galea please? Is it like zayn's
> View attachment 759105
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know , I haven't buzzed my head/ cut my hair short in a while and I don't have any pictures on my phone but it's definitely not big / an irregular shape .


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> I honestly don't know , I haven't buzzed my head/ cut my hair short in a while and I don't have any pictures on my phone but it's definitely not big / an irregular shape .


it is probably like zayns and james howlett then. The other guys skull is too small thats why his is so flat.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

@homo_faber this is why you cant compare that guy with the small skull to the other man. Men with wide compact faces usually wont have a completely smooth galea. From all these pictures i have gathered its irregular for men with wide compact faces to have completely smooth galeas.

Out of all the examples this man is the only one with a completely flat galea. His skull is much smaller too and his brain probably is smaller than average aswell.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

how normal does this look?


----------



## increasetenfold10 (Oct 25, 2020)

Have you researched Skull Expansion theory in concert with yours? 









Skull Expansion Theory for Hair Loss by Paul Taylor


The skull expansion theory fully explains hair loss. Learn how skull growth and head shape changes can start the hair loss process.




www.hairgrowthsos.com


----------



## itis123 (Oct 25, 2020)

increasetenfold10 said:


> Have you researched Skull Expansion theory in concert with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people with small skulls go bald too. Some balding men's skull stays the same after puberty. I did look into it but i think it is just the galea. . When i look at a balding man when he was a kid or a teenager his galea still looks big and expanded. Ive read into skull expansion since someone dmd it to me after i made my last thread but i dont believe it. Some peoples skull keeps growing even after puberty, some people's stay the same but they go bald anyway.


----------



## diggbicc (Oct 26, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> he actually talks about what you're talking about in the article (well it's not the exact same article, it's a different article on the same website)
> 
> 
> and he actually explains it:
> ...


what would you say is a protocol to get everything in balance?
like restore neck posture, don't squint etc? what would be the list of all such necessary actions/conditions to get into optimal balance for bloodflow?


----------



## itis123 (Oct 26, 2020)

Here are black men. The pattern is slightly different because black men have different facial structure and sometimes different galeas that i usually dont see in any other races.

Before I post the examples properly, here is Eric Kofi Abrefa. I noticed he has a weird bump but is not balding. But look at his skull structure though. He has a wide compact skull.



If you've watched The Wire you would have noticed Poot's hairline, but you probably never noticed his oddly shaped galea. But here it is.




Now I will post proper examples.

Balding men


Kobe Bryant
















Non balding men












Forest whitaker may be thinning idk. Sometimes his hair looks very thin and he always shaves it but this could just be something else but if he is indeed thinning he is losing hair with no recession and he has a very smooth galea.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 26, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> what would you say is a protocol to get everything in balance?
> like restore neck posture, don't squint etc? what would be the list of all such necessary actions/conditions to get into optimal balance for bloodflow?


all i do is barely squint and make sure my neck and head posture is always good. i've also been training my neck a little bit (not with neck curls and that stuff), that seems to help and of course better craniofacial development always helps but change in that aspect requires much more time as you probably know.


----------



## diggbicc (Oct 26, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> all i do is barely squint and make sure my neck and head posture is always good. i've also been training my neck a little bit (not with neck curls and that stuff), that seems to help and of course better craniofacial development always helps but change in that aspect requires much more time as you probably know.


any improvements so far? how long?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 26, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> any improvements so far? how long?


you wouldn't believe it dude, my hairline is getting lower and lower. and i know that this isn't placebo or anything because i haven't been to the barber in like 2 months yet there's tons of short little buzzcut-type hairs around my hairline, it very clearly is growing back.


----------



## itis123 (Oct 26, 2020)

@Dog face do you believe this theory?


----------



## Dog face (Oct 26, 2020)

itis123 said:


> @Dog face do you believe this theory?


It definitely is an interesting theory and shoulded be looked at further. Currently im wondering what we can do with this newöy won information in order to prevent balding. Can i send you pics of my skull later im wondering how bad my head shape is. My grandpa was bald with 20 and certainly had a bad headshape too. Im also wondering if one should train his neck muscles or not


----------



## itis123 (Oct 26, 2020)

Dog face said:


> It definitely is an interesting theory and shoulded be looked at further. Currently im wondering what we can do with this newöy won information in order to prevent balding. Can i send you pics of my skull later im wondering how bad my head shape is. My grandpa was bald with 20 and certainly had a bad headshape too. Im also wondering if one should train his neck muscles or not


Idk too much about neck muscles. You should ask @AutisticBeaner aboyt that. But yeah sure, you can send pictures in dm.


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 3, 2020)

i still think there is some form of selection bias going on


ewan mcgregor?






worst possible headshape like that, 50 years old. has that slightly receeding hairline for over 30 years now, will most likely never go bald

compared to that 23 year old arab guy







if it were the headshape only there would be no way ewan mc gregor would have still hair at an age where people with a more fortunate headshape according to your theory are already bald

hence it can be only a contributing factor


and besides: if your hair goes away (and not just buzzcut where you can still see the shadows) the way your headshape get perceived changes dramatically


i can garantuee you the perception of that guys headshape would change dramatically if you would shop the hair away. now you would say "solid headshape“






but if the hair would be gone there wouldnt be any frame anymore. the skull would appear taller, longer, that bump in the back would be more noticable.

example:







so im not saying youre wrong but so far im not convinced

i would be also very surprised if balding had a monocausal roots and (in case your theory is true) that there wouldnt be any other genetical factors (muscle tensions, blood flow, whatever) which would allow people to keep hair despite a "bad“ galea.

think about. our genetic is so complex. there are ofte genetics identified as risk factors identified for certain diseases but while it leads to an outbreak in one person nothing happens in the other person - why? environmental factors could play a role but also genetical factors. maybe the other person which dont get sick have other genetical components which helps them to cope with the risk gene. the same could apply to a bad galea shape


----------



## Linoob (Nov 3, 2020)

Cool, where's the scientific source to back up a single thing you've claimed?

Or is it just your own speculation?


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 3, 2020)

I cant believe such a shit thread get so many reacts. All Connor Murphy tier scam.

Androgenic alopecia is caused by DHT. 

Its either fin or hair system.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 3, 2020)

Brutal Eastenderspill


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> i still think there is some form of selection bias going on
> 
> 
> ewan mcgregor?
> ...




I did forget to mention this in the op but i did mention it a lot in my old thread that having a bad headshape doesnt mean youll go fully bald. Ewan Mcgregor is not norwood 1 and he doesnt have a good headshape either but he wont go fully bald, his temples are hypoxic and in tension but the rest of his head isnt.


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Brutal Eastenderspill


lol. I made sure to pick both non balding and balding men from one specific area so people dont accuse me of cherry picking induviduals, all the men who shaved their head were from the same youtube channel too.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 3, 2020)

I cba to read through all of this. But my question is why does transplanted hair from the back of the head not fall out in the front where it should be exposed to the same amounts of tension? Seems to be a massive counterargument to all of this. It all makes sense until you consider this fact.


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 3, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> I cba to read through all of this. But my question is why does transplanted hair from the back of the head not fall out in the front where it should be exposed to the same amounts of tension? Seems to be a massive counterargument to all of this. It all makes sense until you consider this fact.




this old ass thread from 2015 or so tries to explain this but im not sure how legit it is







Black Pill - Why The Galea Is The Fundamental Cause Of Male Pattern Balding (& Androgens Are Secondary)


The Basic Question One of the most puzzling questions about male pattern baldness that until recently has remained unanswered has been: Why does hair loss afflict us in the Norwood pattern? Here, as we know it, is the Norwood pattern: Hair loss begins at the corners, temples, and crown...




lookism.net






its a bit more scientific however


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 3, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> this old ass thread from 2015 or so tries to explain this but im not sure how legit it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the relevant part does not seem convincing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 3, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> I cant believe such a shit thread get so many reacts. All Connor Murphy tier scam.
> 
> Androgenic alopecia is caused by DHT.
> 
> Its either fin or hair system.











BOTOX FOR HAIRLOSS


https://journals.lww.com/plasreconsurg/Fulltext/2010/11000/Treatment_of_Male_Pattern_Baldness_with_Botulinum.79.aspx https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21042071/ This statement basically explains the theory behind it. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating...




looksmax.org


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

africancel said:


> BOTOX FOR HAIRLOSS
> 
> 
> https://journals.lww.com/plasreconsurg/Fulltext/2010/11000/Treatment_of_Male_Pattern_Baldness_with_Botulinum.79.aspx https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21042071/ This statement basically explains the theory behind it. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating...
> ...


no point even trying to convince him. I know he probably only read the title and looked at the pictures only.


----------



## Ampere (Nov 3, 2020)

But then what would explain the fact that transplanted hair don't die away ?


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 3, 2020)

africancel said:


> BOTOX FOR HAIRLOSS
> 
> 
> https://journals.lww.com/plasreconsurg/Fulltext/2010/11000/Treatment_of_Male_Pattern_Baldness_with_Botulinum.79.aspx https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21042071/ This statement basically explains the theory behind it. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating...
> ...



and yet nobody is getting jflol

you need to start this treatment before you bald lol. if i had a balding history i would start now

but mark my words: NOBODY herr will ever get such treatment


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ampere said:


> But then what would explain the fact that transplanted hair don't die away ?


bro. ive talked about this so many times, @homo_faber also kindly provided another post which relies much more on science to answer your question. Every god damn time i answer this question, somebody asks it again, literally like three posts above yours somebody asked the same thing. I wont answer it again. Whenever someone bumps this thread after a while its always the same question.


----------



## Ampere (Nov 3, 2020)

itis123 said:


> bro. ive talked about this so many times, @homo_faber also kindly provided another post which relies much more on science to answer your question. Every god damn time i answer this question, somebody asks it again, literally like three posts above yours somebody asked the same thing. I wont answer it again. Whenever someone bumps this thread after a while its always the same question.


JFL if you think I'm gonna read a 10 pages thread 

Edit: indeed found it 3 messages above, over for my attention span


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ampere said:


> JFL if you think I'm gonna read a 10 pages thread


then dont leave a reply then. I dont need to waste my time answering the same question and you dont need to look through the whole thread. Deal?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 3, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> and yet nobody is getting jflol
> 
> you need to start this treatment before you bald lol. if i had a balding history i would start now
> 
> but mark my words: NOBODY herr will ever get such treatment



Nah look at the studies I posted on that thread. Be objective in your analysis I was skeptical at first but I'm convinced now


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 3, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> and yet nobody is getting jflol
> 
> you need to start this treatment before you bald lol. if i had a balding history i would start now
> 
> but mark my words: NOBODY herr will ever get such treatment


Also


Involvement of Mechanical Stress in Androgenetic Alopecia


.


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

@africancel @homo_faber why do you think some men with smooth galeas diffuse thin with no recession? The ones who do lose hair in this pattern always have good galeas. But why do you think they are losing hair?


----------



## itis123 (Nov 3, 2020)

i think men with diffuse thinning only can maintain there hair with just massages.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 3, 2020)

I have seen before and afters where people legit went from completely bald to no sign of hair loss after botox injections to their scalp. I call bs probably Indians trying to draw attention to themselves with some fake breakthrough studies. Its the same kind of attention seeking as mothers from 3rd world countries buying fake blue contacts for their children to fraud miracle eye colors so they become famous online.
Edit fckkk the study was in fact done by Indians it all makes sense now


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Nov 3, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> and yet nobody is getting jflol
> 
> you need to start this treatment before you bald lol. if i had a balding history i would start now
> 
> but mark my words: NOBODY herr will ever get such treatment


A friend of mine took scalp botox for about a year. Didn't do shit and he diffused like motherfuck.
Botox does work A BIT when the scalp is super fucked up. Some people notice hairloss slow down, but it doesn't tackle all the angles therefore it's not the answer.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 3, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> I have seen before and afters where people legit went from completely bald to no sign of hair loss after botox injections to their scalp. I call bs probably Indians trying to draw attention to themselves with some fake breakthrough studies. Its the same kind of attention seeking as mothers from 3rd world countries buying fake blue contacts for their children to fraud miracle eye colors so they become famous online.
> Edit fckkk the study was in fact done by Indians it all makes sense now











BOTOX FOR HAIRLOSS


https://journals.lww.com/plasreconsurg/Fulltext/2010/11000/Treatment_of_Male_Pattern_Baldness_with_Botulinum.79.aspx https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21042071/ This statement basically explains the theory behind it. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating...




looksmax.org





Read my thread


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 3, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> A friend of mine took scalp botox for about a year. Didn't do shit and he diffused like motherfuck.
> Botox does work A BIT when the scalp is super fucked up. Some people notice hairloss slow down, but it doesn't tackle all the angles therefore it's not the answer.



The studies show most people receive fairly good results.


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 3, 2020)

africancel said:


> BOTOX FOR HAIRLOSS
> 
> 
> https://journals.lww.com/plasreconsurg/Fulltext/2010/11000/Treatment_of_Male_Pattern_Baldness_with_Botulinum.79.aspx https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/21042071/ This statement basically explains the theory behind it. Conceptually, Botox “loosens” the scalp, reducing pressure on the perforating...
> ...


I know about the claims of its effectiveness. I just dont believe them because the studies were done by Indians


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 3, 2020)

yet he is still balding


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 3, 2020)

insanely high IQ thread


----------



## Virgincel (Nov 8, 2020)

need analysis

granpa




dad




son





is it really the "bump" on dad's head that norwooded him?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 12, 2020)

@itis123 As the top of my head is a lot taller than the front, would it look better and more balanced if I kept the top a lot shorter than the fringe?


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> @itis123 As the top of my head is a lot taller than the front, would it look better and more balanced if I kept the top a lot shorter than the fringe?


youre the hair expert on this site lol. But yeah when i grow my hair out i keep my front longer than the top to balance it out a bit and i cut the top shorter to make it look as flat as possible so it doesnt look higher than the front. Your hairline is lower than mine clearly so it must stick out a lot more but from the pictures youve sent it looks fine tbh.

This is my hairline. Its like twice the size of yours lol so its not as noticeable for me.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 12, 2020)

The fact that these thread get so much attention show this forum is still ruled by curry pseudo science.

No wonder people here believe Salludon just mewed.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 12, 2020)

There are literally millions of bald guys with same head shape as these guys.

And no, I am not reading 10 page of this theory.


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> View attachment 799878
> 
> There are literally millions of bald guys with same head shape as these guys.
> 
> And no, I am not reading 10 page of this theory.


then dont reply. I wont repeat anything ive already said just because you cant be bothered to read.


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

i clearly said that you cant get a receding hairline with a smooth galea. Saying theres millions of guys with smooth galeas that are bald doesnt mean anything. One person before managed to find just ONE person with the right headshape who went bald, i reverse searched the image and found out the guy lost his hair in a diffuse pattern only with no receding hairline in the temples which i already talked about in the op. I already said this but if you cant be bothered to read i shouldnt have to repeat what ive already said. I dont really care if you believe it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 9989 (Nov 12, 2020)

I am a subhuman and its the only reason why im balding


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

calvitieddd said:


> I am a subhuman and its the only reason why im balding


im sorry bro


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 12, 2020)

i lose iq everytime i click this thread


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

The Bleach Pill said:


> i lose iq everytime i click this thread


maybe you were already low iq and you're just now realizing it


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

also please no racism please. I was called one of the most vicious things the other day because someone was insecure about their subhuman alien skull and they decided to take it all out on me


----------



## itis123 (Nov 12, 2020)

People seem to think i am saying ugly people go bald and then they post models who are also balding. Not all balding guys are subhuman. @Baldingman1998 and @ConorMcGregor are not subhuman despite being bald.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2020)

itis123 said:


> People seem to think i am saying ugly people go bald and then they post models who are also balding. Not all balding guys are subhuman. @Baldingman1998 and @ConorMcGregor are not subhuman despite being bald.


I agree with this theory fully. Head shape(bad craneofacial development) leads to tension which leads to inflammation dht and prostaglandin d2 which kill your hair over time. It's all related. But it's not everything tbh


----------



## JamesHowlett (Nov 12, 2020)

itis123 said:


> youre the hair expert on this site lol. But yeah when i grow my hair out i keep my front longer than the top to balance it out a bit and i cut the top shorter to make it look as flat as possible so it doesnt look higher than the front. Your hairline is lower than mine clearly so it must stick out a lot more but from the pictures youve sent it looks fine tbh.
> 
> This is my hairline. Its like twice the size of yours lol so its not as noticeable for me.
> 
> View attachment 799868


You’re more knowledgeable about head shape though lol

When I let my my top grow same length as front it just doesn’t look right and my face starts looking bloated. I keep my top buzzed with a grade 6, keep my fringe longer with scissors and fade in the sides.


----------

